# Chatty Thread--What are we all up to girls?



## jen1604

Hi ladies :flower:

Just thought I'd see what you're all up to this evening and have some random chatter.

I've just got the babies to bed (Victoryyyyy) and now having a nice cold glass of wine :happydance: x


----------



## 08marchbean

hmmm, nothing! ive just got LO off to bed too. and probs have dinner and watch tv. my friday nights are not exciting anymore :( i miss doing stuff! haha.


----------



## jen1604

Me too! I miss drunken Friday nights out :( 

And theres nothing on TV,Britains Got Talent and Eastenders,rubbish!!!

Paige is gorgeous by the way xxx


----------



## 08marchbean

aww thanks :) i love you avatar too. cuties. i sooo miss drunken nights out! they are few and far between now tho. i dont think ive been to town in literally a year!!! ill be on my back when i do go. think im gunna risk it next weekend eeeek!!


----------



## jen1604

I went out last week and ended up being punched in the face by a random drunk man and then crying in an alley :rofl: Overall,not that succesful!I hope your night out next week is better!
The forum seems so quiet tonight!Normally millllions of us about on a Friday night. :kiss: x


----------



## leoniebabey

jen1604 said:


> Me too! I miss *drunken Friday nights out  *
> 
> And theres nothing on TV,Britains Got Talent and Eastenders,rubbish!!!
> 
> Paige is gorgeous by the way xxx


Its Friday ? :rofl:
i bloody wish :-( im sat 'attempting' to do college work but with a crying baby and this website distracting it's too bloody hard

im going to be a failiure :cry::cry::cry:

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

i love the way in half an hour you've got
3 replies lol

im knackered! had a super busy day!

emily's just woken up from her first nap of the
day :dohh: early night's out of the question
i think!!

i dislike teething VERY VERY much :rofl:

i've not been out drinking properly for well
over 2 years :wacko:

xxx​


----------



## jen1604

leoniebabey said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! I miss *drunken Friday nights out  *
> 
> And theres nothing on TV,Britains Got Talent and Eastenders,rubbish!!!
> 
> Paige is gorgeous by the way xxx
> 
> 
> Its Friday ? :rofl:
> i bloody wish :-( im sat 'attempting' to do college work but with a crying baby and this website distracting it's too bloody hard
> 
> im going to be a failiure :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


You won't be a failure :hugs: 
You've got a little baby,you're a supermum for even attempting college.What are you studying? :flower: x


----------



## jenny_wren

leoniebabey said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! I miss *drunken Friday nights out  *
> 
> And theres nothing on TV,Britains Got Talent and Eastenders,rubbish!!!
> 
> Paige is gorgeous by the way xxx
> 
> 
> Its Friday ? :rofl:
> i bloody wish :-( im sat 'attempting' to do college work but with a crying baby and this website distracting it's too bloody hard
> 
> im going to be a failiure :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

sod college work i cant even do the washing up
now a days :rofl:

you're not a failure you daft ape :hugs:​


----------



## leoniebabey

jen1604 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! I miss *drunken Friday nights out  *
> 
> And theres nothing on TV,Britains Got Talent and Eastenders,rubbish!!!
> 
> Paige is gorgeous by the way xxx
> 
> 
> Its Friday ? :rofl:
> i bloody wish :-( im sat 'attempting' to do college work but with a crying baby and this website distracting it's too bloody hard
> 
> im going to be a failiure :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be a failure :hugs:
> You've got a little baby,you're a supermum for even attempting college.What are you studying? :flower: xClick to expand...

Travel & Tourism, it's really hard to even attempt to do work i just get him settled and by them im knackered and dont feel like doing work and i have just a ciuple of weeks to do it eeek !!
x


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i love the way in half an hour you've got
> 3 replies lol
> 
> xxx​


Well why do you think I was on Facebook convincing you to come on :rofl: 

Teething is a nightmare!What do you use?Gel or powder?xxxx


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh :rofl:
i never did the washing up pre preg, thank god i live with my nana, i couldn't imagine the state my house would be !!


----------



## jen1604

Leonie,most days I can barely even activate my brain enough to get dressed sweets,let alone do college work!!!x


----------



## jenny_wren

corrected ... she's gone back to sleep :happydance:

and neither jen ... nurofen & anbesol lol

but she suffers really bad her teeth are impossible to
cut :nope: it literally takes a month for a tooth to
fully come through!! :growlmad:​


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> Leonie,most days I can barely even activate my brain enough to get dressed sweets,let alone do college work!!!x

SNAPPPPPP!!!:rofl:​


----------



## 08marchbean

leoniebabey said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! I miss *drunken Friday nights out  *
> 
> And theres nothing on TV,Britains Got Talent and Eastenders,rubbish!!!
> 
> Paige is gorgeous by the way xxx
> 
> 
> Its Friday ? :rofl:
> i bloody wish :-( im sat 'attempting' to do college work but with a crying baby and this website distracting it's too bloody hard
> 
> im going to be a failiure :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

dont be stupid your not gunna b a failure!! i couldnt even attempt work atm, i stuggle finding time to eat and go to the loo!! :haha:

and now its 8;45 and im knackered iv been wanting to go to bed since 7! lol Paige had her injections yesterday and is still suffering bless her. her leg is all swollen and red, she hasnt been a happy bunny :nope:


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> corrected ... she's gone back to sleep :happydance:
> 
> and neither jen ... nurofen & anbesol lol
> 
> but she suffers really bad her teeth are impossible to
> cut :nope: it literally takes a month for a tooth to
> fully come through!! :growlmad:​

Oh,poor darling :( 
I hate thinking of the little ones teething.Atleast when my wisdom teeth are giving me trouble I can rant and swear,poor babies :nope: 

So how is Britains Got Talent Jenny?HATE that programme.Most of them are like the least talented people I've ever seen.It should be called Britains Got Maniacs or Britain Is Deluded x


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> corrected ... she's gone back to sleep :happydance:
> 
> and neither jen ... nurofen & anbesol lol
> 
> but she suffers really bad her teeth are impossible to
> cut :nope: it literally takes a month for a tooth to
> fully come through!! :growlmad:​
> 
> Oh,poor darling :(
> I hate thinking of the little ones teething.Atleast when my wisdom teeth are giving me trouble I can rant and swear,poor babies :nope:
> 
> So how is Britains Got Talent Jenny?HATE that programme.Most of them are like the least talented people I've ever seen.It should be called Britains Got Maniacs or Britain Is Deluded xClick to expand...

:rofl: i only watch it to take the piss out of the shit ones!!
there's been some proper saddo's this year atleast diversity
were GOOD this year there's a couple of goodies but all in all
a tad poo :coffee:

:rofl:​


----------



## jen1604

Oh isnt there a really good pole dancing lady in it?

I'm addicted to Glee at the moment,I wish there was a new episode of Glee every single day x


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> Oh isnt there a really good pole dancing lady in it?
> 
> I'm addicted to Glee at the moment,I wish there was a new episode of Glee every single day x

now we disagree lol

i dislike glee very much :rofl:

and the pole dancing lady was pretty good
got some muscles on her :shock: and she's
got a five year old the jammy cow :rofl:​


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Oh isnt there a really good pole dancing lady in it?
> 
> I'm addicted to Glee at the moment,I wish there was a new episode of Glee every single day x
> 
> i dislike glee very much :rofl:
> ​Click to expand...

Whhhhy?Have you seen Puck Jen?He is the sexiest man on this earth,he's my screensaver on the computer.Even if you just watch it on mute you have to watch it for Puck!

x


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Oh isnt there a really good pole dancing lady in it?
> 
> I'm addicted to Glee at the moment,I wish there was a new episode of Glee every single day x
> 
> i dislike glee very much :rofl:
> ​Click to expand...
> 
> Whhhhy?Have you seen Puck Jen?He is the sexiest man on this earth,he's my screensaver on the computer.Even if you just watch it on mute you have to watch it for Puck!
> 
> xClick to expand...

post a pic!

i just dont think a grown up version of high school
musical is worth watching :rofl:

i dont watch soaps either :coffee:

xxx​


----------



## jen1604

Just for you Jenny....the love of my life :rofl:, Puck....
https://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n229/tdoggsdca/MarkSallingmarkPNG.png


----------



## leoniebabey

ooo 08marchbean, sorry i dunno ur name :blush:
i just noticed your from newcastle too :thumbup:


----------



## jenny_wren

he's not THAT good looking ...

:rofl:

you need to be watching supernatural :winkwink:

xxx​


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> he's not THAT good looking ...
> 
> :rofl:
> xxx​

:shock:

Is it a joke?

And whats supernatural?

And do you feel like we scared everyone else off?No one else is talking to us :blush: 
x


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> he's not THAT good looking ...
> 
> :rofl:
> xxx​
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Is it a joke?
> 
> And whats supernatural?
> 
> And do you feel like we scared everyone else off?No one else is talking to us :blush:
> xClick to expand...

you need teaching misses!!

i shall show you!!

ever watch prision break?

and yes i am a scary person :grr:

:rofl:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hey ladies! I'm always up for a good chat :)


----------



## jen1604

No never watched Prison Break.But I know it has that Wentworth Miller guy in it?

Supernatural isnt a vampire thing is it?Because I dont like vampire things.Apart from Count Duckula. :rofl: Remember Count Duckula?x


----------



## jen1604

PreggoEggo said:


> hey ladies! I'm always up for a good chat :)

Hiiii!

Just talking about hot men :) Feel free to join in :flower: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ooooh hot men, hold on I will show you guys the man of my dreams lol


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

this is jenson ackles from supernatural

pwoar :cloud9:



and yea wentworth millers the guy in prison
break he's a tad sexyful too :rofl:

you're thinking of twilight ...

which i HATE and the blokes FUG-UGLY

:rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

PreggoEggo said:


> ooooh hot men, hold on I will show you guys the man of my dreams lol

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## jen1604

Ooooh Jenny he is quite yummy!

When you marry him and I marry Puck,we can go on double dates and we'll be the envy of women everywhere :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> No never watched Prison Break.But I know it has that Wentworth Miller guy in it?
> 
> Supernatural isnt a vampire thing is it?Because I dont like vampire things.Apart from Count Duckula. :rofl: Remember Count Duckula?x

count duckula?

giant blood sucking duck?

:rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> Ooooh Jenny he is quite yummy!
> 
> When you marry him and I marry Puck,we can go on double dates and we'll be the envy of women everywhere :rofl:

isn't he just :cloud9: :winkwink:

you have yourself a deal!!!


Spoiler
even though it will NEVER happen 

:rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jake gyllenhaal, think I got a chance? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







jake_gyllenhaal-12238.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0









jake_gyllenhaal-1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0









Jake_Gyllenhaal_1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jenny_wren

i LOVE him too :rofl:

he makes a fine prince of persia :cloud9:

and he was gorgeous in donny darko too

:rofl:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hes is, 
broke back mountain wasn't my thing tho .lol


----------



## jenny_wren

and broke back mountain was GOOOOOD!

shame heath ledgers gone now :(​


----------



## jen1604

Ooooh Jake Gylenhaal,nom nom,hot and just a little bit disturbed.

Yeah,you could have him.Definitely! 

And Jen,do you really not remember Count Duckula?x


----------



## jenny_wren

it wasn't my thing either but when two hot guys
kiss i dont complain :rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> Ooooh Jake Gylenhaal,nom nom,hot and just a little bit disturbed.
> 
> Yeah,you could have him.Definitely!
> 
> And Jen,do you really not remember Count Duckula?x

:shrug: jog my memory!​


----------



## jen1604

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Count_Duckula

He was like a vegetarian duck who happened to be a count and a vampire...x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jen1604 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Count_Duckula
> 
> He was like a vegetarian duck who happened to be a count and a vampire...x

no wonder I had no idea what you were talking about, I don't think he was ever in canada


----------



## jen1604

Canada really missed out then ;) 

What time is it in Canada preggoeggo? (sorry I dont know your real name) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its rome, but its okay if you forget, i can't remember names. lol

and its 4:36pm or at least thats what my moms computer says.


----------



## jenny_wren

not tooo far behind :winkwink:

and i dont think i watched it jen :rofl:

vegetarian vampire ... :rofl:​


----------



## jen1604

Oh I'm sorry,I knew it was Rome :dohh: 

Not early enough for you to be on the wine then.Am I the only one getting a bit tipsy? x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

haha i dont drink that often


----------



## jen1604

Neither do I!Probably why I'm a bit drunk on my one glass of wine :dohh: And why I just typed dogg instead of dohh ;) x


----------



## jenny_wren

LIGHTWEIGHT!! :haha:

not drinking tonight :)

gotta get up early to go to the lido

heat + very large outdoor pool = YES SIR!!

:rofl:​


----------



## jen1604

Oooooh that sounds fun!!

I think you live near my Dad?He lives in Alton?xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> Oooooh that sounds fun!!
> 
> I think you live near my Dad?He lives in Alton?xxx

not that close but yea in the same county 
he's about 30 mins away :thumbup:

xxx​


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh that sounds fun!!
> 
> I think you live near my Dad?He lives in Alton?xxx
> 
> not that close but yea in the same county
> he's about 30 mins away :thumbup:
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...

I thought you said in the same country :rofl: :rofl: 

I think I'm going up there in a couple of weeks,maybe I'll stalk you ;) x


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh that sounds fun!!
> 
> I think you live near my Dad?He lives in Alton?xxx
> 
> not that close but yea in the same county
> he's about 30 mins away :thumbup:
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said in the same country :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I think I'm going up there in a couple of weeks,maybe I'll stalk you ;) xClick to expand...

oooooo i love to be stalked :winkwink:

if you sit outside my flat i can flash you if you like?

:rofl:

no but seriously if you're down this way a play date
may just have to be on the to do list :flower:

xxx​


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh that sounds fun!!
> 
> I think you live near my Dad?He lives in Alton?xxx
> 
> not that close but yea in the same county
> he's about 30 mins away :thumbup:
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said in the same country :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I think I'm going up there in a couple of weeks,maybe I'll stalk you ;) xClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo i love to be stalked :winkwink:
> 
> if you sit outside my flat i can flash you if you like?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> no but seriously if you're down this way a play date
> may just have to be on the to do list :flower:
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...

I think I would even forget about Puck just to be flashed by you ;) 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:

you're a giant gay!!!!!!!!!

:haha:​


----------



## CallieBert

Im sitting down with a glass of wine because im super stressed. Only just got LO to sleep, he's been a nightmare today. I picked up my prom dress today from getting altered and tried it on to find the woman has completely mishaped it, so it looks terrible on. Tried my wedding dress on today and although it zips up ive been eating like a pig last few days so its tight. OH just phoned to say hes going to the pub with some of the guys, when all i want is for him to come home and lay with me. And now Im flicking through the TV trying to find something worthwhile to watch. Fun day. lol.


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> you're a giant gay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :haha:​

Can't even deny it!

Did you see mine and Amy-Leas convo on my facebook wall earlier,all the proof is there.

Wheres Rome gone?xxx


----------



## jen1604

CallieBert said:


> Im sitting down with a glass of wine because im super stressed. Only just got LO to sleep, he's been a nightmare today. I picked up my prom dress today from getting altered and tried it on to find the woman has completely mishaped it, so it looks terrible on. Tried my wedding dress on today and although it zips up ive been eating like a pig last few days so its tight. OH just phoned to say hes going to the pub with some of the guys, when all i want is for him to come home and lay with me. And now Im flicking through the TV trying to find something worthwhile to watch. Fun day. lol.

Having prom and a wedding coming up must be a huge stress!!Brave lady!

Sorry about your OH,we'll keep you company :hugs: xxx

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

CallieBert said:


> Im sitting down with a glass of wine because im super stressed. Only just got LO to sleep, he's been a nightmare today. I picked up my prom dress today from getting altered and tried it on to find the woman has completely mishaped it, so it looks terrible on. Tried my wedding dress on today and although it zips up ive been eating like a pig last few days so its tight. OH just phoned to say hes going to the pub with some of the guys, when all i want is for him to come home and lay with me. And now Im flicking through the TV trying to find something worthwhile to watch. Fun day. lol.

get yourself something tasty
put your feet up
and stick a chick flick on :thumbup:

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> you're a giant gay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :haha:​
> 
> Can't even deny it!
> 
> Did you see mine and Amy-Leas convo on my facebook wall earlier,all the proof is there.
> 
> Wheres Rome gone?xxxClick to expand...

:rofl:

i ate her!

rome not amy-lea :rofl:

ooooo no one can resist me 
it was only a matter of time!! :winkwink:

xxx​


----------



## CallieBert

Ive been surprisingly unstressed about the wedding. Prom is stressing me out more lol. I really really loved this dress, and now its completely mishaped. I really don't want to wear it! https://www.monsoon.co.uk/NEW-Dress...bklist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,wommaxidress.

Ugh oh well, its one night...shouldnt be getting this worried over it :\


----------



## jen1604

Thats a beautiful dress honey,can it not be fixed?

Jenny,sexy lady,could you please reguritate Rome?Thanks ;) 

x


----------



## CallieBert

Its just sitting on me in a way i dont think flatters me. I guess it will have to do...its not the end of the world. Just needed to rant about it. Lol. I think this wine is kicking in and relaxing me a little.


----------



## jen1604

Good.I'm sure you're going to look lovely :hugs: Have you got your wedding planning all done?xxxxx


----------



## CallieBert

Just about :D Got the venue, dress, bridesmaid dresses, kilts, food, rooms for the night before and after, cake, table center pieces, favours, band, DJ, buffet for evening guests, drinks for people arriving, photographer, video recorder man haha, rings!!!  and a minister. Anything I missed???


----------



## jen1604

Ooooh no you sound like you've done brilliantly :thumbup: 

Don't forget a guestbook xxxx


----------



## CallieBert

*Notes that down* Will do! haha.

Sooo... You have 2 kiddies? :)


----------



## jen1604

Yes I do.My giant girl will be 2 at the beginning of July.Currently planning a Hello Kitty party!
And my little man is coming up to just 5 months.

Are you broody for another yet?Honeymoon baby perhaps? ;) x


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

i'd get too stressed to plan a wedding
hence why we've been engaged for 3 1/2 years :rofl:

and i LOVE hello kitty :happydance:​


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i'd get too stressed to plan a wedding
> hence why we've been engaged for 3 1/2 years :rofl:
> 
> and i LOVE hello kitty :happydance:​

I'm sick of it!The amount of times a day I hear 'Kittttyyyyyyyy'! Is Emily obsessed with it yet?

And when are you going to have another baby Jenny?Surely its your turn again now?x


----------



## CallieBert

I'm broody because my sister in law just had a little girl, and i miss Braden being that size!!!! Shes so tiny and i love holding her. I Just look at her and im like....I Want a girrrrl lol. But im not even 18 yet, and just finished school. Im starting uni in september so im going to have to wait until im finished, and unfortunately that 4 years september :(

Me and OH have plans to move to the States to have more kids and bring up braden, so hopefully after im finished Uni we can make the dream come true :D but yes, deffinately want a little girl!!! Maybe it might just accidently happppppen *smiles innocently* :D


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i'd get too stressed to plan a wedding
> hence why we've been engaged for 3 1/2 years :rofl:
> 
> and i LOVE hello kitty :happydance:​
> 
> I'm sick of it!The amount of times a day I hear 'Kittttyyyyyyyy'! Is Emily obsessed with it yet?
> 
> And when are you going to have another baby Jenny?Surely its your turn again now?xClick to expand...

she's not obsessed yet actually!!

only thing she's mental for is big cook 
little cook and timmy time :rofl:

and we're thinking of ttc in the new year :thumbup:

emily'll be at nursery by the time it's born that way
i get bonding time with the newbie! gonna try and concor
not getting pnd next time :rofl:

but emily took 2 1/2 years in the making so we're not
thinking its gonna happen tooooooo quick!

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

CallieBert said:


> I'm broody because my sister in law just had a little girl, and i miss Braden being that size!!!! Shes so tiny and i love holding her. I Just look at her and im like....I Want a girrrrl lol. But im not even 18 yet, and just finished school. Im starting uni in september so im going to have to wait until im finished, and unfortunately that 4 years september :(
> 
> Me and OH have plans to move to the States to have more kids and bring up braden, so hopefully after im finished Uni we can make the dream come true :D but yes, deffinately want a little girl!!! Maybe it might just accidently happppppen *smiles innocently* :D

my sil's got a newborn too!

make me broody as hell :rofl:​


----------



## jen1604

CallieBert said:


> I'm broody because my sister in law just had a little girl, and i miss Braden being that size!!!! Shes so tiny and i love holding her. I Just look at her and im like....I Want a girrrrl lol. But im not even 18 yet, and just finished school. Im starting uni in september so im going to have to wait until im finished, and unfortunately that 4 years september :(
> 
> Me and OH have plans to move to the States to have more kids and bring up braden, so hopefully after im finished Uni we can make the dream come true :D but yes, deffinately want a little girl!!! Maybe it might just accidently happppppen *smiles innocently* :D

Lol.You're more patient than me!I managed to wait 8 months before getting pregnant again!
Where are you planning to move to in the States?



jenny_wren said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i'd get too stressed to plan a wedding
> hence why we've been engaged for 3 1/2 years :rofl:
> 
> and i LOVE hello kitty :happydance:​
> 
> I'm sick of it!The amount of times a day I hear 'Kittttyyyyyyyy'! Is Emily obsessed with it yet?
> 
> And when are you going to have another baby Jenny?Surely its your turn again now?xClick to expand...
> 
> she's not obsessed yet actually!!
> 
> only thing she's mental for is big cook
> little cook and timmy time :rofl:
> 
> and we're thinking of ttc in the new year :thumbup:
> 
> emily'll be at nursery by the time it's born that way
> i get bonding time with the newbie! gonna try and concor
> not getting pnd next time :rofl:
> 
> but emily took 2 1/2 years in the making so we're not
> thinking its gonna happen tooooooo quick!
> 
> xxx​Click to expand...


Big Cook Little Cook :dohh: Aren't they the most annoying people ever?
2 and a half years?Wow!I never knew that sweetie xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

they've got to be gay? surely?

i've even brought their DVDs so they're
extra annoying :rofl:

she's also obsessed with animals (dogs
in particular), tress and flowers oh and
books!! she just flicks through them
turning the pages over and over! :sleep:

2 and 1/2 years indeed
we started when i was 16 aswell lol

xxx​


----------



## CallieBert

jen1604 said:


> CallieBert said:
> 
> 
> I'm broody because my sister in law just had a little girl, and i miss Braden being that size!!!! Shes so tiny and i love holding her. I Just look at her and im like....I Want a girrrrl lol. But im not even 18 yet, and just finished school. Im starting uni in september so im going to have to wait until im finished, and unfortunately that 4 years september :(
> 
> Me and OH have plans to move to the States to have more kids and bring up braden, so hopefully after im finished Uni we can make the dream come true :D but yes, deffinately want a little girl!!! Maybe it might just accidently happppppen *smiles innocently* :D
> 
> Lol.You're more patient than me!I managed to wait 8 months before getting pregnant again!
> Where are you planning to move to in the States?Click to expand...

We have family in Dallas Texas, so thinking we'll start off there, but would love to end up in California or Orange county. Would love to bring my kids up there!!! :) wanna try and have it all sorted so we can move almost as soon as i finish uni so we can make it for braden beginning school so we dont have to shift him you know? :)


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> :rofl:
> 
> they've got to be gay? surely?
> 
> i've even brought their DVDs so they're
> extra annoying :rofl:
> 
> she's also obsessed with animals (dogs
> in particular), tress and flowers oh and
> books!! she just flicks through them
> turning the pages over and over! :sleep:
> 
> 2 and 1/2 years indeed
> we started when i was 16 aswell lol
> 
> xxx​

You bought their DVD's?!!?You dork!
Bless Emily,she sounds like a proper sweetie,Ophelia is such a minx,terrible twos at the moment.



CallieBert said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CallieBert said:
> 
> 
> I'm broody because my sister in law just had a little girl, and i miss Braden being that size!!!! Shes so tiny and i love holding her. I Just look at her and im like....I Want a girrrrl lol. But im not even 18 yet, and just finished school. Im starting uni in september so im going to have to wait until im finished, and unfortunately that 4 years september :(
> 
> Me and OH have plans to move to the States to have more kids and bring up braden, so hopefully after im finished Uni we can make the dream come true :D but yes, deffinately want a little girl!!! Maybe it might just accidently happppppen *smiles innocently* :D
> 
> Lol.You're more patient than me!I managed to wait 8 months before getting pregnant again!
> Where are you planning to move to in the States?Click to expand...
> 
> We have family in Dallas Texas, so thinking we'll start off there, but would love to end up in California or Orange county. Would love to bring my kids up there!!! :) wanna try and have it all sorted so we can move almost as soon as i finish uni so we can make it for braden beginning school so we dont have to shift him you know? :)Click to expand...

It does look like a gorgeous way of life out there.I could definitely be tempted by the sunshine if I had the money for a move!

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

oooo no trust me she's a little shit
stroppy as hell :rofl:

i made someone buy them as a birthday
present for her :rofl: saves watching
the same ones on cbeebies over and over
plus i can put them on anytime i want
her to shush :rofl:​


----------



## jen1604

jenny_wren said:


> plus i can put them on anytime i want
> her to shush :rofl:​

When you need her to shush so you can stare at your pictures of Jenson Menson Benson? xxxxx


----------



## CallieBert

Yeah well there would be no way we could afford it normally, but its coming up to my 18th birthday and my OH's 21st birthday and that means we're both getting access to our inherritance money from grandparents and from his late father. So we're using it for good investment. Im looking farward to it :)


But i'll tell you what im not looking farward to LOL, im sitting watching the baby monitor beside me and Braden is standing up attempting to climb from the cot. Im trying not to laugh, hes so little he can barely see over the bars never mind climb out lmao


----------



## jenny_wren

jen1604 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus i can put them on anytime i want
> her to shush :rofl:​
> 
> When you need her to shush so you can stare at your pictures of Jenson Menson Benson? xxxxxClick to expand...

or go to the toilet

whichever is needed first :rofl:​


----------



## jen1604

CallieBert said:


> Yeah well there would be no way we could afford it normally, but its coming up to my 18th birthday and my OH's 21st birthday and that means we're both getting access to our inherritance money from grandparents and from his late father. So we're using it for good investment. Im looking farward to it :)
> 
> 
> But i'll tell you what im not looking farward to LOL, im sitting watching the baby monitor beside me and Braden is standing up attempting to climb from the cot. Im trying not to laugh, hes so little he can barely see over the bars never mind climb out lmao

Awwwww cheeky little man :cloud9: x


----------



## jenny_wren

CallieBert said:


> Yeah well there would be no way we could afford it normally, but its coming up to my 18th birthday and my OH's 21st birthday and that means we're both getting access to our inherritance money from grandparents and from his late father. So we're using it for good investment. Im looking farward to it :)
> 
> 
> But i'll tell you what im not looking farward to LOL, im sitting watching the baby monitor beside me and Braden is standing up attempting to climb from the cot. Im trying not to laugh, hes so little he can barely see over the bars never mind climb out lmao

:rofl:

i took the bars off her cot to stop her doing that
now she just comes in our room and pokes us instead lol

she tries to climb out the bath too :dohh:

i swear toddlers are secretly monkies! :wacko:​


----------



## CallieBert

jenny_wren said:


> CallieBert said:
> 
> 
> Yeah well there would be no way we could afford it normally, but its coming up to my 18th birthday and my OH's 21st birthday and that means we're both getting access to our inherritance money from grandparents and from his late father. So we're using it for good investment. Im looking farward to it :)
> 
> 
> But i'll tell you what im not looking farward to LOL, im sitting watching the baby monitor beside me and Braden is standing up attempting to climb from the cot. Im trying not to laugh, hes so little he can barely see over the bars never mind climb out lmao
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i took the bars off her cot to stop her doing that
> now she just comes in our room and pokes us instead lol
> 
> she tries to climb out the bath too :dohh:
> 
> i swear toddlers are secretly monkies! :wacko:​Click to expand...

Lmao!!! I will do that eventually, but hes still little, im scared he falls out LOL! Although hes a daring little man!...i walked out of the kitchen last week to find him half way up the stairs on his hands and knees when I thought he was napping in the living room. I got such a fright and he looked at me as if to say....what the hell Mum? Im just exploring this place :blush:


----------



## jen1604

On that note ladies,I'm going to bed.

Thank you,its been lovely chatting :flower: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CallieBert

'Night hun :)


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

night! xx

her beds literally on the floor she couldn't
fall out if she tried! roll out maybe lol

but for the last 3 months she's not slept
through anyways! stupid teeth :growlmad:

she didn't get them until 11 months and
they've been nothing but HELL :dohh:

has your lo had his mmr yet?

that was fun too :dohh:

xxx​


----------



## CallieBert

Your LO didn't get any teeth till 11months???? :O

No he hasn't yet, hes booked in to get it on june 17th. Not looking farward to it!!! Braden is as crier at the best of times :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sorry I left and didnt say anything! my mom stole her computer back haha


----------



## jenny_wren

CallieBert said:


> Your LO didn't get any teeth till 11months???? :O
> 
> No he hasn't yet, hes booked in to get it on june 17th. Not looking farward to it!!! Braden is as crier at the best of times :(

yep first tooth the day she turned 11 months!!
last of the april babies to get a tooth too lol

aw poor sausage :( 

just think though ... no more for years afterwards lol

xx​


----------



## CallieBert

Thats amazing. Braden got his first tooth at about 5 months, but he was premature. My niece is a little over 8 weeks and is teething already. Yeah, thats early but I guess it just depends on the baby, and she was 2 and a half weeks late so she should be around 11 weeks if you think about it.


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

she's very forward with everything else
especially talking :dohh:

all the babies on my mothers side were all
very late teethers most walked before they
cut a tooth so emily did quite well in that
respect :rofl:

some babies are born with teeth!
now thats scary lol​


----------



## CallieBert

That is scary!!

When did yours begin to walk? Braden still isnt walking on his own. He has made it a few times from one couch to the other. But thats all. He'll be 13 months on tuesday.


----------



## 08marchbean

leoniebabey said:


> ooo 08marchbean, sorry i dunno ur name :blush:
> i just noticed your from newcastle too :thumbup:

its Cheryl :) and yeah, gateshead really lol. where bouts r u? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:hi:


----------



## jenny_wren

CallieBert said:


> That is scary!!
> 
> When did yours begin to walk? Braden still isnt walking on his own. He has made it a few times from one couch to the other. But thats all. He'll be 13 months on tuesday.

she was 13 months when she started walking properly
but she started taking steps at 11 months :thumbup:

some babies prefer to crawl and dont walk until about
18 months they all do it in their own time xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> :hi:

:wave:

how was the fayre?

x​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Didn't go... Was gonna go see my friends baby.. Then didn't go LOL how was the lido? x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hello :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anyone wanna talk to me ? :( lol


----------



## CallieBert

Hellooooo... :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hows your day going


----------



## CallieBert

Its going good. Braden conked out at 5 tonight and slept until around 10 minutes ago...Now hes cuddled up with me and OH here on the couch watching ''Girls of the playboy mansion''. We're teaching him young lmao. How are you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiï <----- ömg jù&#347;t fõûñd öüt &#303; &#263;öû&#322;d dö this on my iPhone lol I'm sooooo coool not :) lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good its only dinner time here, im just watching funny videos online , with my quin and my sister who is grounded haha so shes being grumpy

I sing the worse songs to quin last night I was singing that 50 cent song or whoever thats like "I take to the candy shop I let you lick the lollypop give you a taste of what I got." then I was like uh nvm


----------



## QuintinsMommy

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiï <----- ömg jù&#347;t fõûñd öüt &#303; &#263;öû&#322;d dö this on my iPhone lol I'm sooooo coool not :) lol

hi hows you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

PreggoEggo said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hiï <----- ömg jù&#347;t fõûñd öüt &#303; &#263;öû&#322;d dö this on my iPhone lol I'm sooooo coool not :) lol
> 
> hi hows you?Click to expand...

Hiya hunny, im good thanks how are you? x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good bored tho


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im just about to get in bed with my boyfriend and watch legually blonde :) with poppy corn :lol: x x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ohh can i join ? lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL ok :) illl see you in like 24 hours :lol: x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

russell wont watch films like that with me :( i have to watch his crap


----------



## HannahGraceee

We'll..... Half way though and it's off cos he wants to go to bed.. And were not having se cos he said so :( now I have to wait 20 mins before I can have a cuddle :|


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

And were broken up arghhhhh he's so fucling arghhhhhhh


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what why?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Don't worry we sorted it out :) lol


----------

